# Need opinions: KUDU 18/Raptor 14/Talon 22?



## snakedoc74 (Jul 18, 2016)

Which of these packs offers the closest to what I might need? I've tried them all on and they seem to all feel good (and would better with adjustments). I want something for day mountain biking (extra gear, snacks, water), but that can also double as a light family hiking bag (carry the kids snacks, odds & ends). Maybe an overnight, but those would be few and far between, so not a priority. 

Raptors are steady at $140.
Talon 22, is about $110 (but without bladder, I believe)
KUDU 18 is between $110-$140

I'm 5'11" 175. Torso measured at 18" at REI.

Thanks!


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Since it sounds like all fit well, how much capacity do you need? My riding backpack is around 22 l, which is overkill for most day rides but useful for overnight trips, since I never seem to have enough space on my bike for everything. I would pile up what you need for a day ride or hike with the family and guage size based on that. Also, I wouldn't choose a bag based on whether it comes with a bladder; there are plenty of good options available to purchase separately.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as a cycling specific Camelbak goes, I think you'd be better served with the HAWG. The KUDU has a thick multi layer foam back protector for enduro riding. Then again, if you're looking at REI, you may consider a hiking hydration pack. It may be better in line with the packing part of bike-packing.

I feel the Talon sacrifices a more comfortable suspension system and tough fabrics in the name of light weight.


----------



## tank19 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have the osprey talon. I feel it is too big for a day pack for biking. I have used it on the bike for bikepacking but it was pretty big/bulky on my back. My go-to bag for biking has been a CamelBak Mule. It has plenty of room for any day ride and I use it for hiking too. You might check in between these two capacities if you want more capacity for hiking.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

+1 for the new MULE LR15. I picked one up a month ago to use for the San Juan huts ride. I've been riding with it packed with a large load so that I can get used to the weight on my back. The hip belt is excellent and the LR design puts the water weight low on the hips. A very well designed pack all around.

BTW - I picked it up 35% off on Amazon. Be patient and you might find a deal like that. It's a newer pack, so it's not getting discounted very often.


----------

